# Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap - PROBLEM RESOLVED



## MikeSalt (Apr 23, 2008)

PLEASE NOTE THAT THESE THREADS HAVE BEEN MERGED.
-> Post #1 is the start of the thread 'Anything to worry about?'
-> Post #7 is the start of the cover-story thread "Please tell me this is some sort of sick joke.'


I have a Surefire E1e with the Lumen Factory/AW upgrades. This has now become my favorite 'go-to' EDC light. It is quick to use, feels solid in the hand and now has a decent, usable output, particularly outdoors.:thumbsup:

However, whilst admiring my purchase, I looked carefully at the edge of the pyrex window, and spotted a discontinuity in the glass crystal. It is not quite a crack, but rather a small wafer of crystal within the glass, perhaps 1mm x 0.5mm. I reckon it lies just below the surface of the outer edge, but it is difficult to tell due to the optical characteristics of it.

My question is this, should I not worry about it, and only worry if it gets worse or should I get straight onto the email to Surefire? Please remember that I am in the UK, so customer service is more awkward than that for a US resident. My concern is that, with heat-cycling stress, it may develop into a full-blown crack.:devil:

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Anything to worry about?*



MikeSalt said:


> My question is this, should I not worry about it, and only worry if it gets worse or should I get straight onto the email to Surefire? Please remember that I am in the UK, so customer service is more awkward than that for a US resident. My concern is that, with heat-cycling stress, it may develop into a full-blown crack.:devil:



Hard to tell without a picture, but my A2 has something similar. It has been there more or less since I got it (a couple of years ago) and has been through countless batteries with no ill effects. I don't know how the heat generated by LF lamp assemblies compares to that of the MA02, though.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Anything to worry about?*

Well, the LF High Output bulb gives out roughly 60 Surefire lumens using the usual 65% output to bulb lumen ratio, which is exactly the same as the SF E2e, which uses the same head. Is it supposed to be there? (a product of the manufacturing process maybe)


----------



## chuck4570 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Anything to worry about?*

Mike if you are uncomfortable with the lens, then by all means contact Surefire about it. There is no sense waiting until something goes drastically wrong before it gets replaced, and just hope the lens lasts until the new one arrives.

Chuck


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Anything to worry about?*

I'm _fairly_ sure that the artifact on my A2 got there from a bezel-first drop or two 

It can indeed be a pain sending something back to SureFire from the UK, but it's better than having a broken E1e on your hands, in which case you'd pretty much have to send it back. I'd phone SureFire and describe the problem, perhaps send some photos if possible and see if they think it needs sending in, or if it's just cosmetic. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Anything to worry about?*

I emailed Surefire customer services, and they are sending a new bezel out to me. Turned out to be a very good job I did too. Just today, my E1e fell the dizzying 3 feet from my belt to a tiled floor. I picked it up to find the pyrex window shattered in another corner!

For such a supposedly tough light, it hasn't lasted very well. I just hope this was due to a freak flawed window, and that the new bezel will prove more hardwearing.:sigh:

...Until then, I shall resort back to my trusty Fenix L1T V2.0 for belt-mounted rear-clicky duty. I've dropped that several times on the same floor with no problems at all :twothumbs:


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

Just over one month ago, I purchased my first Surefire. It was an E1e and I have carried it on my belt. However, whilst inspecting it one day, I noticed a small crack in the Pyrex window, available to read here;

Anything to worry about?

Since that, the light has dropped from my belt to the solid floor, and the Pyrex window shattered yet further. I emailed Surefire, and a new head is on the way. Great!:thumbsup: Anyway, I went to change-out the cell today, and found the spring had come loose. I unscrewed the tail-cap to investigate, and....

THE PLASTIC SPRING TABS WERE BROKEN!!!  !!!

So, this supposedly superior, hard-as nails Surefire passed through QC with an imperfection in the lens, and has now been totally DESTROYED by a three-foot drop. It no longer works due to the damage.:thumbsdow I have dropped FENIX, Maglites and Lummi lights from heights much greater than this onto solid floor with NO ILL EFFECTS whatsoever :thumbsup:

So, I now have to send ANOTHER email to Surefire Customer Services, and request a yet another new part :sick2: Needless to say, my reliable Fenix L1T V2.0 will permanently return to belt-holstered EDC duties. I need a light I can rely on!:twothumbs:

In Surefire's defence, the G2 I purchased is holding up very well indeed.



Sorry to rant guys, but this really got my goat!


----------



## Zenster (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

Well Mike, Surefire makes a TON of lights. Their annual sales in number of units must be staggering.
So with all those Surefires out there, I'm thinking that you just got the occasional "lemon". It happens to the very best of manufactured products.

If it makes you feel any better, I use my E1B at work every day which results in it being dropped on concrete quite often.
I use it for peeking into machinery while working so my hands get oily and slippery all the time, and that E1B is even more slippery without the knurling.

It's usually dropped from a height of between 2 and 4 feet, and I've lost count of the number of times it's hit the floor. I'm guessing at least 20 times by now, and it looks like hell to prove it.
Still, it lights up every time and the lens is still undamaged other than light scratches.

Maybe you don't abuse your's _enough_?


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



Zenster said:


> Maybe you don't abuse your's _enough_?



Oddly enough, I know a few things that are like that. The 3.3 engine in the Traxxas Revo R/C monster truck actually appears to be more reliable when you are driving it like you shouldn't.

Thanks for the reassurance, and real-world testing of the E1B  . Gives me some assurance that I did perhaps just get a lemon. I'm not having a lot of luck at the moment, my Leatherman Juice Xe6 was a 'dead-on-arrival' too. It did not close properly at all. Took me a few 1000 miles back to the UK to realize it though. Oh well, at least they have a local UK repair centre.

I just worry about how much time it will be out of action. I have heard that some European warranty shipments have taken over 6 months 

From now on, I won't be buying that shoddy USA-made stuff. I'll stick to quality 'Built in Britain' goods such as Lummi :nana:...






...just kidding guys. I know better than to generalise based on just two substandard products.

Best wishes to all,

Mike:wave:


----------



## generic808 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

Wow, I think you really did get a lemon. I own 10+ SF's and I've never had anything go wrong with any of them. For some reason, my duty 6P used to always roll off my patrol car and somehow ALWAYS managed to land bezel first, onto the pavement. And this all happened in slow motion, time and time and time again. Yet it never failed on me, ever. Of course I had the expected dings, chips, scratches, etc., but never has the lens cracked, or anything else. I swear by SF.


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

They must only give Lemons to us Limeys 

I'm still not happy though :sigh:


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

BRING BACK THE Z52!!!!

sorry, it just slipped out.


----------



## BIGIRON (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

Hey Mike, Having owned Triumphs, MG's and BSA's I'm an expert in all things British.

Know why Limeys drink warm beer? Lucas refrigerators.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



Zenster said:


> Well Mike, Surefire makes a TON of lights. Their annual sales in number of units must be staggering.
> So with all those Surefires out there, I'm thinking that you just got the occasional "lemon". It happens to the very best of manufactured products.


Hey, i dont mean to start an arguement..

point....a common arguement for surefire is that they never fail. And like, people depend on it for thier lives. So...what happens if a LEO is depending on his e1e to turn on, but it doesnt cos its a lemon..

just a thought..

Crenshaw


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

wow that sucks... hopefully SF will step up to the plate and replace the damaged parts. Yours is the first I have heard of a twist-cap failing. I wonder why they have ANY plastic in there at all? The 6P is an all metal construction. If this is problematic over a population I hope they are addressing it with some kind of re-design. A 3 foot drop shouldn't kill a light in that price range.

Good Luck, and please do post back your impressions of SF customer service.


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



BIGIRON said:


> Hey Mike, Having owned Triumphs, MG's and BSA's I'm an expert in all things British.
> 
> Know why Limeys drink warm beer? Lucas refrigerators.



Strewth, please don't remind me of the whole MG/Rover fiasco. Not exactly the proudest products of the UK. They were alright cars, just boring.

In fact, I struggle to name any decent mass-produced vehicles in the UK. There are some fantastic niche manufacturers such as Ariel, Caterham, Noble and Lotus to name a few.

And do Lucas refrigerators even exist anymore???:thinking:


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

Oh yes, kramer, the E1e has a click-switch, not a momentary/twist. I have a Surefire G2 as well, and that switching mechanism seems rock-solid.

I held the bezel of the E1e between my fingers and squeezed it. I could hear broken glass creaking. Almost to me seems like the bezel is too soft, and so the impact transferred straight to the Pyrex. I'm getting a whole new bezel anyway, so that should be sorted.

Actually, they say they are sending a new bezel. Do you think they mean head? If not, I hope they include instructions with regard to removing the bezel because it does not seem to budge for me.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



MikeSalt said:


> Oh yes, kramer, the E1e has a click-switch, not a momentary/twist. I have a Surefire G2 as well, and that switching mechanism seems rock-solid.



Aah that clears things up a bit. It didn't sound right... plastic in a SF twistie?

thanks and good luck with SF CS.


----------



## BIGIRON (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

Actually, I'm not sure Lucas ever made fridges. Just something to yell at the Triumph driver at the stoplight.

Had a buddy in the 60's that had an Ariel Square4. I'll always lust after one of those.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



270winchester said:


> BRING BACK THE Z52!!!!
> 
> sorry, it just slipped out.



+1,000,000

I try to get a word in on that anytime I email or talk to Sure-Fire.

Always get the standard response, "I'm sorry, but the Z52 is no longer available."


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

What is this mysterious yet wonderful Z52 of which you speak?

And how did they succeed in bringing out a more recent product that does not perform as well? What it a push-momentary / twist-constant switch like on the 6P?


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



ampdude said:


> +1,000,000
> 
> I try to get a word in on that anytime I email or talk to Sure-Fire.
> 
> Always get the standard response, "I'm sorry, but the Z52 is no longer available."



I actually had a Z52, but when I sent my E2e+KL4 for a "tint control" issue the replaced the ZZ52 with a Z57:scowl:

jsut to be fair the Z57 has been solid after all these years but I sure would love to have a Z52 again.

And Mike, the Z52 was the twisty tailcap that came standard on E1e, E2e and E2O, the Z57 didn't come out until the first E1L/E2L back in 2004/5 if i remember correctly, when the ExL replaced the E2O as the Outdoorsman series. I don't remember if the first L4 czme with the Z57.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



270winchester said:


> I don't remember if the first L4 czme with the Z57.



I've seen boxed L4's before, so if I were to guess I would say the first L4's came with Z52's.

Sorry to hear about the swap Sure-Fire did. Ouch!

To be honest I don't really understand why Sure-Fire will not produce the Z52 anymore, after all, they still make twisties for everything else!!!!!


----------



## baterija (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



Crenshaw said:


> point....a common arguement for surefire is that they never fail. And like, people depend on it for thier lives.


Everything fails...absolutely everything. Choosing something that fails less often is one option - it reduces the risk of the failure without decreasing the severity of the results if a failure happens.



Crenshaw said:


> So...what happens if a LEO is depending on his e1e to turn on, but it doesnt cos its a lemon..



The other way to deal with everything failing is to implement controls limiting the severity of what happens. In this case it might mean carrying a backup light and training to transition quickly to it. It might mean tritium sights to allow effective engagement in low light.


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

MIKESALT

I´m sad for you... I hope they can fix it quickly. I hate when that happens.

Anyway, tell us about the customer service. Did you have to pay the light shipping for US ? I´m asking that because I don´t live in the USA neither, and wanna know how it is if I have to use the SF customer service...

And I didn´t know that either , but looks like that SF fails too, just like any other brand name. Great! :mecry:


----------



## eshishlo (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Anything to worry about?*

I think that there are several versions of that tail cap and Surefire is constantly trying to make it better. The latest one is in the E1B and has a metal ring around the plastic internals. It also looks much sturdier than the E2e lights that I have.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



baterija said:


> The other way to deal with everything failing is to implement controls limiting the severity of what happens. In this case it might mean carrying a backup light and training to transition quickly to it. It might mean tritium sights to allow effective engagement in low light.



regardless or brand,make, country of origin, this is probably THE best thing one can do..:thumbsup:

Crenshaw


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



MikeSalt said:


> They must only give Lemons to us Limeys
> 
> I'm still not happy though :sigh:



Well as a Limey myself I am fortunate enough to say that of my 70+ SFs, none have had any serious problems. In fact the only time I can remember having to contact SureFire was to get an aluminium bezel for my G2L, before they came as standard. 

It does sound like you've had extremely bad luck with your E1e, but lemons are bound to be encountered regardless of the manufacturer, their reputation or their size.

Federal LG - when SureFire sent me my G2L bezel, it was done completely free of charge, international shipping included. If you had to send in a light for repair, however, I doubt they would cover your own shipping costs.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

Tempest hit the nail on the head there. As long as the light does not need to be sent to Surefire, there are no shipping costs.


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



Tempest UK said:


> Well as a Limey myself I am fortunate enough to say that of my 70+ SFs...


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

270Winchester, I noticed that too. I must admit, I was tempted to get an M2 Centurion to add to my colection, but I will hold-off until this matter is resolved to my satisfaction.

Besides, Rob Cheetham (Lummi) is trying to make me part with money. His lights are far more irresistible :twothumbs:


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



270winchester said:


>



Got to have something to weigh down the shelves Books just don't cut it.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



Tempest UK said:


> Got to have something to weigh down the shelves Books just don't cut it.



Plus, old Greek dictum states;

Books + Complete Darkness = USELESS

whereas;

Flashlights + Complete Darkness = CPF Heaven

Cheers for cheering me up guys. Trouble is, I'm in the mood for some retail therapy.

Oh ohhh!


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

you forgot...

darkness+flashlight+book= >>

Crenshaw


----------



## kelmo (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

I wouldn't worry Mike. My E1e has been dropped to the concrete multiple times and it functions fine.

I recently got a Aussie mini-tower F1 module for it and it is the Cats Meow.

kelmo


----------



## stitch_paradox (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



Crenshaw said:


> Hey, i dont mean to start an arguement..
> 
> point....a common arguement for surefire is that they never fail. And like, people depend on it for thier lives. So...what happens if a LEO is depending on his e1e to turn on, but it doesnt cos its a lemon..
> 
> ...



Yeah this happend to me before, I think the lights was Fenix p3, my supposed first "real" light. Won't work when I needed it most, it ended up as a target practice.

To Mike:
Was the spot on the lens there when you first bought the light or it just appeared along the way. I had a similar experience but its my fault.


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

The first mark was there from the start, the second was the result of the drop. What worries me is that two parts failed. I know there are some lemons, but being that these are separate components, that means I have two lemons in one light. That is either a very remote coincidence or indicative of widespread holes in the quality control checks. I sincerely hope it is not the latter.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



MikeSalt said:


> Since that, the light has dropped from my belt to the solid floor, and the Pyrex window shattered yet further. I emailed Surefire, and a new head is on the way. Great!:thumbsup: Anyway, I went to change-out the cell today, and found the spring had come loose. I unscrewed the tail-cap to investigate, and....
> 
> THE PLASTIC SPRING TABS WERE BROKEN!!!  !!!



There's a known flaw with the Surefire clickeies in general, and E series clickies in particular. My E2's tailcap failed in a less spectacular but more dangerous way, somehow draining batteries - I'm lucky that it was going slowly, as a dead short could have assploded an ad-hoc pipe bomb in my back pocket.

They're shipping 4th-generation clickies as replacement parts, as I understand it, which are beefed up substantially, judging by E2b disassembly photos. (Full disclosure: I asked the nice person at Surefire all this when I requested a new tailcap, and I was assured that only the latest would be going out as warranty replacements.)


----------



## Panaphonic (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

I just got a replacement tailcap for my E2E just last month, it looks to be the same as the defective tailcap it's replacing.

When do I have to break my tailcap again to get this uber cap?


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



Panaphonic said:


> I just got a replacement tailcap for my E2E just last month, it looks to be the same as the defective tailcap it's replacing.



Great! Have you pre-compiled the email to Surefire customer services so you can send immediately after this next one breaks?:thinking:

Seriously, this is attrocious. I can name a significantly less expensive brand of flashlight that, at the slightest hint of a problem, admitted the problem, and then withdrew all their forward-style click-switches. They then spent several months reworking the design and thoroughly testing before the re-release. That is what I would expect of Surefire to be fair.


----------



## Panaphonic (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

That's actually not a bad idea. But if it breaks before they ship out the beefed up version, I'm buying a third-party replacement.


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



Panaphonic said:


> That's actually not a bad idea. But if it breaks before they ship out the beefed up version, I'm buying a third-party replacement.



Ouch! So something that should never have broke is now going to cost you the for a third-party replacement. Send Surefire the bill.


----------



## kelmo (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

The tail cap of my E1e went toes up just before I went on a holiday to Peru. The thing performed flawlessy for about 2 years. No big deal I thought as I have a spare! So the second day into my trip my replacement cap started to act up. Not fully disengaging if you don't click it just right (hard and straight down). It is still functional but not very confidence inspiring. I have another clicky that is real mushy. It won't fully engage unless you click it just right (hard and straight down). So between the 2 of them it works perfectly...

Back to SF customer service. I called the day before I was to leave on my trip. They informed me it would take 3 weeks to ship, perfect as I would be home by then. They sent out a replacement the next day! So my replacement switch sat out on my porch for an undetermined amount of time. My quick thinking neighbor noticed the package and retrieved it for me. The "new" switch has black plastic and appears to have an extra metal tab in it. Very silky smooth. 

The moral of the story for me is when I go out of town for an extended amount of time I install a twisty switch before I go. I have 2 and they are worth their weight in sweat. 

Its funny, my 1st SF was an E2d that I bought about 4 years ago. That switch is rock solid. My E2d w/MN02 LA is my most used light. 

I realize it must be a real PITA to live across the pond and deal with warranty issues but then again, that is why we carry backups right?


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



kelmo said:


> I realize it must be a real PITA to live across the pond and deal with warranty issues but then again, that is why we carry backups right?



Yes, backups are essential. I have the ultra-reliable Lummi twisty lights at my disposal at all times.

I thought I had had bad luck with my light, but it seems you've had enough bad luck for all of us. You have got me wanting a Z52 twisty tail-cap now.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

If you do a search, there were some threads in the past discussing SF clicky failures. Everything from binding/seizing internal mechanics, to drop-impact failures like yours. A couple members took their switches apart to illustrate the internals. Its similar mechanics to a thumb-click ball point pen... IIRC. I can't recall if the discussions centered around your specific switch, but, click-switches were the focal point.

(rant warning)
I really feel sorry for those who have suffered failures... a $60-100 light should not fail like that. I would never trust a clicky switch... regardless of manufacturer or country of origin. I can't believe manufacturers continue to make/sell high-$$, tactical lights with these switches. I would think that clicking back and forth from mode to mode only further accelerates the failure rate.
(rant off)

It seems to be a VERY common failure mode, shared equally amongst all the popular CPF brands. Thread here...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189948


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

I think the problem is that Mr Average Joe Public is more familiar with the Mag-style forward click-switch. It seems that Surefire got greedy and shied away from the less familiar momentary/twist constant-on in favour of the larger customer base.


----------



## IcantC (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



Crenshaw said:


> Hey, i dont mean to start an arguement..
> 
> point....a common arguement for surefire is that they never fail. And like, people depend on it for thier lives. So...what happens if a LEO is depending on his e1e to turn on, but it doesnt cos its a lemon..
> 
> ...


 

You bust out your backup light. In the same way, your Glock might not fire when you try to or any gun. Hence always carry a backup... Nothing is perfect, whether it is a Surefire or a Fenix or some $4564564588 light. Anything can fail at anytime.


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

Interesting... I have a KL1 head on my E1 body and it has the exact same sliver that you mentioned - it's been there since I first purchased the light.  At first, I was a little put-off that this would happen in such an expensive light but, after using it for a couple of years, it doesn't seem to interfere with function nor do I see it in the beam.

I'm still a little upset now that I remembered that the sliver is there but I just figure, the next time I pick up a SF, I'm going to inspect the glass lens first.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

RGB_LED. Surefire were going to replace my bezel based purely on the strength of a small slither that you describe. It just so happens that after those emails, I dropped the light and a much larger crack developed at another corner of the Pyrex. And then, I discovered the broken click-switch next time I changed out the cell. Actually, checking out the KL1, did that use Total Internal Reflection optics rather than a pyrex window? If so, that slither may be a molding-line, which is normal.

:sigh:
Well, I emailed SF almost 48 hours ago regarding the tail-cap and still no reply. World-class customer service my gluteus maximus! 

And surely, if they are a no-compromise company, they should have stuck with the Z52 tail-cap. Obviously they were willing to compromise the reliability in favor of a wider customer base. Anyone up for making a petition to Surefire, DEMANDING the return of the Z52. It's not like there will be any R&D costs associated with bringing it back.:thinking:


----------



## ampdude (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



MikeSalt said:


> Anyone up for making a petition to Surefire, DEMANDING the return of the Z52. It's not like there will be any R&D costs associated with bringing it back.:thinking:




Good idea, but how would we go about this?


----------



## MikeSalt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



ampdude said:


> Good idea, but how would we go about this?



Erm, do you think Surefire would pay any notice whatsoever to a poll?

With regard to the Executive Elite Series, should Surefire revert back to using the Z52 momentary/twist switch rather than the decidedly less reliable Z57 click-switch?

Yes?
No?

Of course, I would not be permitted to ask a leading question such as that, but if I removed the 'decidedly less reliable' bit, it should be Ok.


----------



## ampdude (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



MikeSalt said:


> Erm, do you think Surefire would pay any notice whatsoever to a poll?
> 
> With regard to the Executive Elite Series, should Surefire revert back to using the Z52 momentary/twist switch rather than the decidedly less reliable Z57 click-switch?
> 
> ...



I don't believe there is any chance in the world Sure-Fire will ever go back to putting Z52's on their E-series lights. I would just like them to restart production of the Z52 for those who prefer this switch for reliability and other reasons, so we may purchase them seperately. There is really no reason for them to have quit production altogether. I would be happy to pay the retail of $37 for a new one as I'm sure most people would.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



MikeSalt said:


> Erm, do you think Surefire would pay any notice whatsoever to a poll?



I'd imagine not.

I would also love to see the Z52 make a return. If you want to your voice heard then writing a letter and posting it to them is probably the best way to go about it. A physical letter carries more weight and importance than an email. Have enough well written letters sent to SureFire from enough people and you might be in with a chance.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ampdude (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

My concern is that Sure-Fire may feel that to reproduce the Z52 would be akin to admitting that the Z57 switch is not bomb-proof. :shakehead


----------



## MikeSalt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



ampdude said:


> My concern is that Sure-Fire may feel that to reproduce the Z52 would be akin to admitting that the Z57 switch is not bomb-proof. :shakehead



There is no shame in admitting that there is something wrong. No-one thought any less of Fenix for withdrawing the original LxT V2.0 tail-caps when they discovered an 'unusually high failure rate'. In fact, I am now carrying one of the original L1T V2.0s at this very moment in place of the E1e. Just this morning, I went to the same tiled floor that totalled my E1e and dropped my poor L1T from 4 feet up. What do you know, it survived! Just left a little scratch on the anodizing, which I can live with much easier than a completely knackered light.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*

At last, a reply!



Email from SureFire said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> We will have a tail cap sent out as well. Thank you.
> 
> ...


**

**
Wow! 12 whole words! I feel so valued as a customer.


Not even an apology. Oh well, as long as the new components function as intended, I will be reasonably happy.


----------



## kelmo (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



MikeSalt said:


> ...Just this morning, I went to the same tiled floor that totalled my E1e and dropped my poor L1T from 4 feet up...




You really should avoid this place! It sounds like your own personal Sargasso Sea. "Here be Gravity!!!"


----------



## MikeSalt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me this is some kind of SICK joke!*



kelmo said:


> You really should avoid this place! It sounds like your own personal Sargasso Sea. "Here be Gravity!!!"



That was a deliberate drop, just to make a point to myself. I will EDC the E1e when it is fixed, but not in isolation. I will back it up with the L1T, Raw Ti and Wee Ti, just to be sure.


----------



## knightrider (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap*

I find that the shorter one-cell SFs tend to want to come out of my pocket when I grab stuff out of my pocket. I haven't had the problem with the L1 because it's a little longer and thicker, but the E1E and E1L are very top heavy, especially the E1L that thing is crazy! I'm sure the Backup model is similar. It's too bad because they are such cool little lights but you have to be more careful with them because they like to fall, and when your holding them too. I still really like them though!

The 2 cell SFs carry much better on the pocket. Like the E2L or L4. The extra length helps for some reason. I also like the A2 and L2 but they are thicker, and some don't like that extra thickness.

You probably didn't have nearly as much trouble with your Fenix because it was down in your pocket instead of clipped on the pocket edge.

Sorry about your light, hopefully it gets resolved properly for you.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap*

Well, the Fenix came with a belt holster, which has proved invaluable. However, I have dropped it several times from other incidents, mainly when my jaw gets tired and it drops from my mouth (I know, I know, headlamps)

Thanks for the heads-up on the belt carry. I found myself catching it as it fell quite a few times, just this last time I missed, and it hit the cold, hard tiles of injustice. I am going to have to seriously think how I am going to EDC it. Seems a shame to leave it at home because it is a brilliant little incandescent EDC when it works.

I'm afraid though, after two independent components failed from a single drop, I have lost my faith in this light. It will NEVER be carried in isolation, always backed up by at least two other lights. Then again, that is true CPF style.


----------



## eshishlo (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap*

It is much easier to EDC the E1B because of the clip design. Only a little bit of the tail cap sticks out of the pocket. Hopefully Surefire will make that clip available separately.[/font]


----------



## bigfoot (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap*

Two is one, and one is none.
No such thing as too many lights.:candle:


----------



## MikeSalt (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap*



bigfoot said:


> Two is one, and one is none.
> No such thing as too many lights.:candle:



Well, when I get all the parts to fix my E1e, I will be using the;

"3.5 is 2.5 rule".

Lummi Raw Ti = 1.0 flashlight units
Lummi Wee Ti = 1.0 flashlight units
Fenix L1T V2.0 = 1.0 flashlight units
Surefire E1e = 0.5 flashlight units. I only consider it to be half a light, because I simply will not trust it from the offset. The only other light to have ever failed on me was a $2 MiniMag clone from Poundland.:thumbsdow


----------



## carbine15 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap*



MikeSalt said:


> Surefire E1e = 0.5 flashlight units. I only consider it to be half a light, because I simply will not trust it from the offset. :thumbsdow



Yer a goofball. :sick2: Surefire is Teh shiz round these here parts. I love my E1L


----------



## MikeSalt (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap*



carbine15 said:


> Yer a goofball. :sick2: Surefire is Teh shiz round these here parts. I love my E1L



I'll learn to love it eventually. It just did not make a good first impression on me. The Surefire G2 is awesome, and I cannot see how the push-momentary, twist-continuous could ever go wrong.


----------



## lightr07 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap*

I'm usually known for coming around posts like these and defending SF to heck but I'll take this opportunity to actually agree with this post. 

SureFire obviously provided you with a lemon E1e. Both a "chipping" or "cracking" front lens / bezel assembly and bad TailCap shows that Quality Control was obviously sleeping on the job when your E1e was up for its check (I've had 2 lights show up with a bad TailCap Assembly, Both an E2d and E1L). I do agree that getting parts to the UK / International Locations can be somewhat awkward (Mostly due to the cost of shipping and customs / import / export regulations). I will say that this is the first time I've heard of a report of the front lens "chipping" like yours has but it in no way is the first time I've heard of bad a TailCap. SureFire has shown to be stepping up to replace / repair your light (As they always do.) but it still is not excusable that this failure even occurred in the first place. It also brings up the question that many have commented on, Why aren't they doing anything about this? Bring the Z52 back would allow them to dump the Z57 for just long enough create a new TailCap Assembly for the Executive Series and introduce that, As well as responding to the wishes of customers for a Twisty Style TailCap for the Executive Series. They are simply losing out on possible revenue via ignoring this demand from customers, Although I should probably remember that its SureFire I'm talking about. They don't really have to do what customers want. (This is why competition in any Industry is good for customers / consumers.) 

(I do apologize if this post seemed to go on and on or if it seemed like it basically said whats being said already, But I thought I would go ahead and voice my opinion before I return to my cave to continue hibernation, AKA "Packing")


----------



## MikeSalt (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap*

Thanks for the support lightr07. Welcome to the UK. Now hold onto your wallet because you are about to get ripped off. A MagLED 2D will set you back £54 ($110)!

Some good news at last, my Leatherman Xe6 has just returned from its warranty repair. Or rather Leatherman USA received my tool and declared it a write off, ordering Whitby and Co UK to send me a brand new one. 

Hopefully, that means my Surefire parts should not be too far behind. I actually packed my broken E1e with me today, because this package could have been the new bezel and tailcap. It could have also been my Fenix E01 Olive, but that would be a bit optimistic given the timeframe. 

Technically, I should have one of the Lummi Pens on the way, but I asked Rob Cheetham to hold it back to use as a disguise to sneak a 5-tritium Raw Ti into the house. :devil:


----------



## MikeSalt (May 12, 2008)

*World Class Customer Service?*

On Friday 9th May, I had a message from home telling me I had a package. I was sure that this must be the replacement parts for my E1e, having been over a week since Surefire told me they would post out the parts. It could not possibly be the Fenix E01 that had only been sent out 4 days prior via Free International Shipping....:thinking:

Today.... I am the owner of an E01!:thumbsup:

So, I ask the question, can Surefire REALLY claim to have 'World Class Customer Service'? FenixStore appear to have no problem at all delivering to me within 4 days, with no delivery costs, yet Surefire have now had 11 days to put things right. In fact, the flashlight has been out of action for 13 days now.

But at least I have the E01 to play with to keep me happy. Looks like I have a good one - perfectly centered reflector and minimal tint variation across the beam. There is one thing wrong though, the packaging says it has AR-coated glass. It must be a very anti-reflective, I cannot even see it


----------



## Tempest UK (May 12, 2008)

*Re: World Class Customer Service?*



MikeSalt said:


> So, I ask the question, can Surefire REALLY claim to have 'World Class Customer Service'? FenixStore appear to have no problem at all delivering to me within 4 days, with no delivery costs, yet Surefire have now had 11 days to put things right. In fact, the flashlight has been out of action for 13 days now.



Getting dangerously close to the well known SureFire vs. Fenix territory here...

I would say FenixStore is more comparable to another retailer such as Optics HQ. I have received orders from them in 4 days (USA to UK), too. 

I'm sure your replacement parts from SureFire will arrive.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MikeSalt (May 12, 2008)

*Re: World Class Customer Service?*



Tempest UK said:


> Getting dangerously close to the well known SureFire vs. Fenix territory here...



I know, perilously close. And I do not wish it to degrade into that, but I really am cheezed off at the moment. The E1e is my favorite little 'go-to' light, and I am left with nowhere to go.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: World Class Customer Service?*

To UK Surefire owners...

How long does it take to receive your warranty-replaced parts? On 1st May, I was told that a bezel and tailcap will be sent out to me. That was 15 days ago! I know it is not shipping delays, because my E01 got to me in 4 days.

I can only assume from this that the quality control on these tailcaps is so poor that they have run out of stock. If this is the case, I sure wish they had indicated this in the email correspondence.

I will be writing a formal letter of complaint with a recommendation to return the Z52 to production until the Z57 has been reworked to a satisfactory standard. I am seriously unhappy with the product quality, and the level of customer service received.


----------



## Glen C (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Poor Customer Service*

Mike, far be it from me to defend Surefire, there are already a couple of thousand posters here who will do that, but I can say that "spare parts" is often used as a customs ruse and possibly customs took a closer look at something marked spare parts. You have a pretty low limit there, isn't something like 20 or 35 quid? I can say we were getting 6-7 days to the UK from Aus but distinctly remember some spare lamps which took 2 weeks or so. I think in the end the postmark will tell the story with the customs declaration. I do hope you get it soon, this can be very frustrating.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Poor Customer Service*

Thanks Glen.

For anyone interested in what I am sending to Surefire, it is available here to view...

Complaint to Surefire


----------



## WildChild (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

I feel your pain being myself an international customer. With all the SF lights I got since last summer, I've had problems with 2 clickies, one L1 with something rattling in the body, a complete lemon A2, broken lanyard when I got them, and not working bulbs for the A2 (the A2 was in fact the culprit). The 2 clickies were my E2L's original tailcap and the 1st replacement. The 2nd replacement was of the newer design and it DOES feel more tough! More, my E2D and E2DL came both with the newer design, with the E2DL having a metal ring around the body of the clicky probably to solidify it even more (both bought this year). As for the tailcaps shipping, it took from 1 to 1.5 months for both to arrive, often being shipped only 1 or 2 week before... L1 took 1.5 month to be replaced (I had to ship it back), and MA02 took 3 months to be replaced. For the A2, it was fast but I was tired of e-mailing/phoning them many times every months since last august so I wrote a complain letter too and the A2 was replaced fast). Surprisingly I also ended up with 3 replacement MA02 for the "broken one" I was asked to send with the lemon A2. Damn, it will take me around $1000 of CR123A to use the 4 MA02 I have now hahaha!


----------



## MikeSalt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

Wow WildChild, what do you DO to those lights? Do you still buy Surefire lights, based on your experience?

And delivery, up to 1.5 months to Canada. That is worrying, there is no water between you and the USA. To the UK, it will take forever, especially if our customs office takes an interest.

I have sent the letter to Surefire. Thanks ever so much to TigerhawkT3 for 'Americanizing' my spelling and date formats in the letter. Here's hoping that they take notice...


----------



## WildChild (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*



MikeSalt said:


> Wow WildChild, what do you DO to those lights? Do you still buy Surefire lights, based on your experience?
> 
> And delivery, up to 1.5 months to Canada. That is worrying, there is no water between you and the USA. To the UK, it will take forever, especially if our customs office takes an interest.
> 
> I have sent the letter to Surefire. Thanks ever so much to TigerhawkT3 for 'Americanizing' my spelling and date formats in the letter. Here's hoping that they take notice...



See this: 







The latest addition is the E2DL I got yesterday! Currently they all work as expected and they all E serie lights have the new switch (that feels more reliable).


----------



## Tempest UK (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

My G2L bezel took about 2 weeks from the day I received the email from SureFire saying they would send the replacement. The box had the well known customs sticker announcing that it had been opened, inspected and resealed. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## kelmo (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

Hey Mike,

Time to take a step back and take a deep breath. I live in California (600 km away from the SF production facility) and sometimes they can take a month or more to get me my replacements. I've stopped obsessing as they do honor their warrenty issues. Sometimes they are very fast. Sometimes slow. You never can tell. But they do in my experience take care of business. 

One time they got my order mixed up. I started getting invoices in the mail for pictanny rails for an AR15. My wife got really concerned as she thought I bought an assault rifle and it was hidden in the house! My credit card was charged. I immediately called SF customer service. They were on it pronto. Needless to say I got about $250 of flashlight parts comped for my trouble. But it gets better. They ended up sending me the wrong stuff! I got lamps and holsters for lights I didn't even own. They told me to keep them. So I ended up buying lights for the lamps and holsters. Evil genius marketing or just good plain old customer service?

Take care


----------



## jag808808 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

Mr. Mike,

The tailcap switch on my U2 broke after some use (and a few drops). It took some time for SF to get back to me after emailing their website. After making a call to their toll free, I received a tailcap within a week. Sorry to hear about your bad luck with SF. I own a multitude of lights. I count SF being up there for reliability and sturdiness. When my little girl wants to play with a flashlight, I usually give her my U2. She has already blessed the bezel with a few dings. Keep your head up and cheers!

jag


----------



## FredM (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

I thin you should stick to UK made lights. You seem to dislike Surefire so why support them?

You will also do a service to the environment by not having lights shipped across and ocean just so you can be disappointed with them.


----------



## Federal LG (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

PÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!! (horn)

Wrong answer, FredM!


----------



## KeyGrip (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

At least you're writing a letter. If one letter was written for every complaint about SF on this forum we might see some changes. I have no doubt it was letters and requests from "normal users" that got the camo G2 and two stage Outdoorsman lights made.


----------



## Glen C (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

Mike that was a very civilised and clear letter, I hope it brings some speedy satisfaction.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

FredM, you have me wrong there, I really like SF lights, even though I have owned them for such a short time.

My problem is with the tailcap, rather than the glass window. Small crystalline fractures in glass make it break easily, and these often do not surface until you actually break it. There is not alot SF can do to test this. My problem lies in the fact that they opted to use the less reliable click-switch tailcap to widen the customer base, rather than using the tried-and-tested SF-designed momentary twisty.

Thank you to KeyGrip and GlenC for their kind words, big :thanks: to TigerhawkT3 for proof-reading and correction suggestions.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: World Class Customer Service?*



MikeSalt said:


> On Friday 9th May, I had a message from home telling me I had a package. I was sure that this must be the replacement parts for my E1e, having been over a week since Surefire told me they would post out the parts. It could not possibly be the Fenix E01 that had only been sent out 4 days prior via Free International Shipping....:thinking:
> 
> Today.... I am the owner of an E01!:thumbsup:
> 
> So, I ask the question, can Surefire REALLY claim to have 'World Class Customer Service'? FenixStore appear to have no problem at all delivering to me within 4 days, with no delivery costs, yet Surefire have now had 11 days to put things right. In fact, the flashlight has been out of action for 13 days now.



Thats messed up. I think you have every right to post your opinions. Please continue to do so openly. If SF C/S fixes it and makes it all right again, post it openly. If they continue to leave you hanging... flame on!! I think you can accomplish this without degenerating this into a F-vs-SF war (that would be my suggestion:twothumbs).

IMHO members need to be wary of this kind of thing. There is a real element of risk, buying a known flawed design for critical application (SAR, LEO, EMT...etc...) even IF its from a reputable manufacturer. I (for one) would never buy a clicky switch light thats more than ~$25.... EVEN if it is made by SF, or some other manufacturer with a good C/S track record. IMHO its just not worth the investment, or being left out in the dark. The "basic" internal mechanics in those things is nothing more than a freebie ball-point click pen.

That being said... I have had GREAT results from my $17 Energizer (Nuwai) 1AA from Target, which is a single mode forward clicky, and my Lowes TF has been very reliable. I have a generic Chinese 1AA clicky torch thats finicky however.

Good Luck!!


----------



## blinder switch (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*



MikeSalt said:


> FredM, you have me wrong there, I really like SF lights, even though I have owned them for such a short time.
> *Mike- Good deal and I am happy that you like them. I sure do.*
> 
> My problem is with the tailcap, rather than the glass window. Small crystalline fractures in glass make it break easily, and these often do not surface until you actually break it. There is not alot SF can do to test this. My problem lies in the fact that they opted to use the less reliable click-switch tailcap to widen the customer base, rather than using the tried-and-tested SF-designed momentary twisty.
> ...


----------



## MikeSalt (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

blinder switch. I never knew that putting a 2 cell bulb in a 1 cell light would cause an explosion. Putting a 1 cell bulb in a 2 cell light, I can understand, because the voltage is twice what it should be.


It is great that Surefire saw you right. I wouldn't know that your bezel was not the original because my E1e looked like a patchwork quilt of colors from brand-new.

Hopefully, in the reply to my letter, SF may detail the reasoning behind changing to the Z57 tailcap, and why it takes a long time for them to ship out. I highly doubt that they will take my Z52 suggestion seriously. They might offer it as an option part, or find one that dropped down the back of the cupboard for me. Here's hoping :twothumbs:


----------



## tussery (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

Don't worry Mike I have been waiting on a replacement A2/L1 tailcap for 2 months now and I am in the US. They most likely didn't put it into the system, and I haven't found the time to call again.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

Well, so far, it has been...

29 days since my E1e last functioned,

27 days since Surefire assured me that a replacement tailcap is on the way

and 

11 days since sending the letter of complaint

...

and still, NOTHING :devil:

Should I email them again, or will this damage the credibility of the letter requesting the return of the Z52?


----------



## chmsam (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

Please remember that in the US we just had a long holiday weekend. That said, a polite inquiry might not be a bad idea.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

I can now rule out delays caused by holidays and customs delays. I have just received a Fenix L0D-CE Q4 that was ordered on 9th May, 8 days after Surefire said that they would send out the replacement parts. FenixStore are US-based, so are subject to the same holidays, and I had to pay import duty, so that included customs delays too.

That elliminates the usual excuses. The only rational explanation is that the Z57 fails with such consistency that Surefire have run out of stock.

This is utterly disgusting, and an example of seriously lacking customer service! This flashlight has been out of action for a month now.


----------



## Federal LG (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

I´m feel bad for you, Mike. :mecry:

That´s just... ridiculous!! What´s happening to Surefire ??

And I PRAY that I don´t have a lemon Surefire, in a future. I live in Brasil... Can you imagine how long I would have to wait ??


----------



## kramer5150 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

terrible:shakehead... 

I wonder if it got lost/stuck in customs? I can only hope, being in california that if my 6P ever dies, it will be fixed promptly.
Clicky switches ought to come with a warning of some sort "CAUTION, will crap out at any time."


----------



## MikeSalt (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*



kramer5150 said:


> if my 6P ever dies



Good luck with that! Looking at the similar G2, I fail to see HOW it could possibly die. It is such an elegant and robust design.



kramer5150 said:


> Clicky switches ought to come with a warning of some sort "CAUTION, will crap out at any time."


Too right :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeSalt (Jun 4, 2008)

*Finally, some good news...*

:twothumbs At last, I have received an email explaining the delays I am experiencing...



Surefire Customer Service said:


> Dear Mr. Michael Salt,
> 
> Thank you so much for the email and the information. We are so sorry for the delay and I really do not have a good explanaiton. Our repair department has been very backed up and it seems the orders were not processed correctly. Our sincerest aplogoy for the delay. I will now be combining both items together on one order and include 1 box of batteires along with the order. I hope this helps and again please accept our apology.
> 
> ...




That free box of batteries had better be a 72-pack! I did ask if they had received my letter of complaint, but they failed to answer that question. Time to bother them again :devil:


----------



## Glen C (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

Mike you deserved a good result on this one, glad you are getting the free batteries. Are you sure the letter is genuine? If you are let Ms Hazard know that Surefire only has one I in it.  As she doesn't work in International she probably isn't aware you cant ship a box of batteries by air, it is a safety hazard. Only joking with the above comments. :laughing:

It is great to see how they rectified this, very fair. It is nice to see a happy ending. 



> Noni Hazard
> On behalf of the Sureifire International Department.
> SureFire LLC
> International Department
> Tel: 714-545-9444 Fax: 714-545-9537


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*

Free box of batteries (cr123's) from overseas? I think that might eliminate the expedient method of airplane shipment. I'm sure someone here has bookmarked the U.S. restrictions on bulk lithium batteries via aircraft. Not sure if it applies to non-passenger aircraft, though. Hope you get your parts A.S.A.P.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Letter to Customer Service*




Surefire Customer Service said:


> Our repair department has been very backed up



That's not a good sign is it? I bet they are all Z57 failures. Everything else Surefire makes seems bulletproof.

This last weekend, I bought a Dyson vacumm cleaner, and it got me thinking. The Surefire Z52-style switching mechanism is like James Dyson's dual-cyclone technology, designed to give consistent, reliable performance.

By switching to the Z57-click-switch, it would be like James Dyson saying;



Fictitious James Dyson said:


> "I see that more bagged cleaners are sold than bagless cleaners in the world. Let's make a bag-equipped Dyson"



...hardly progress, is it???


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Problem Almost Resolved*

They should give you a E1B Backup as gift, Mike...

Actually, they should give one to me too, cause I´m "suffering" with this thread too... 

Anyway, good to see that things are walking to a happy end.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Problem Almost Resolved*

Ok, here is my last email from Surefire...



Surefire Customer Service said:


> Dear Mr. Salt,
> Your letter came to my attention. First, I want to start with an apology for the delay on your shipment. Although it is not a valid excuse, it seems we had an internal glitch in processing your order. The issue has been addressed and I apologize for the delay. Second, I like to thank you for your information on the tailcap issue. I have forwarded your letter to appropriate departments. Our quality control department advised me that the problem has been corrected at the root cause. Once again, thank you for bringing the issue to our attention.
> 
> Please see below for your DHL shipment information. We included 12 pack batteries at no charge along with your replacement parts.
> ...



So, the good news is that the new parts are on the way. The bad news is that it looks like they are sending out SATIN GRAY! I didn't even know they made those anymore, and thought they would send HA III olive drab by default. I sure hope that is a typographical error, and that I receive the correct finish. I have already emailed them, asking to investigate.

In other good news, it looks like they got my letter, and that is being sent to the appriopriate department, rather than just saying "Sorry, the Z52 is no longer available". That is progress at least.

Be lucky folks,

Mike


----------



## MikeSalt (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Problem Almost Resolved*

Phew! Just confirmed with Surefire that it is the correct components. The colour is described internally as gray/green.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Problem Almost Resolved*

Wow! Only took two days for the parts to get from Surefire to me, here in the UK.

Now that I have the new bezel and Z57, my E1e lives again. The new Z57 has the metal reinforcement ring around the plastic internals, so it should be much stronger :twothumbs

It has been a struggle, but at least I received 12 SF cells for my trouble. The product handling leaflet that came with the cells was written by Panasonic, so I can verify absolutely that Surefire cells are made in the USA Panasonic cells, as everyone suspected.

Thank you Surefire for resolving this issue. It is a shame that it was an issue in the first place, and a shame that the replacement order was not shipped on the first attempt, but at least all is right now. I would still like a Z52 as an option though.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Problem Almost Resolved*



MikeSalt said:


> The new Z57 has the metal reinforcement ring around the plastic internals, so it should be much stronger :twothumbs



Good Mike!
Are you happy ? I´m glad for you!

I´m curious... I´m gonna buy one E1B Backup. Is there any risk to have this same fragile tailcap ?

I´m asking because I know NOTHING about SF tailcaps, with all those letters and numbers...


----------



## WildChild (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Problem Almost Resolved*



Federal LG said:


> Good Mike!
> Are you happy ? I´m glad for you!
> 
> I´m curious... I´m gonna buy one E1B Backup. Is there any risk to have this same fragile tailcap ?
> ...



With the E1B, you are certain to get the newest tailcap! There are 2 versions of this newest tailcap. The one from last summer without the metal ring around the plastic components. And the version with the metal ring that appeared this year. With or without the metal ring, it seems this tailcap is really reliable! The clicking action is much more smoother than the old version of the Z57 (the one that was always broken).

[EDIT]Picture added:[/EDIT]

On top: E2DL, bought in May (recently modified 2007 design)
On center: E2D, bought in January (new design from 2007 summer)
On bottom: E2L, bought in July 2007 (weak design)

The E2L tailcap broke within one week. The replacement of the same design broke after 3 clicks. The 2nd replacement, which is like the E2D switch is perfect and has been reliable since. I currently use this "broken" tailcap that I lubed with vegetal oil and it hasn't failed since. The E2DL switch is like the one from the E2D tailcap but with black plastic and the added metal ring.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 8, 2008)

Did you send them a letter or an email about the Z52? Last time I sent an email about it I just got the standard, "sorry the Z52 is no longer available" reply.

I'm thinking of writing an actual letter, they probably take those more seriously.

The return of the Z52 would be a great thing!!


----------



## MikeSalt (Jun 9, 2008)

ampdude said:


> Did you send them a letter or an email about the Z52? Last time I sent an email about it I just got the standard, "sorry the Z52 is no longer available" reply.
> 
> I'm thinking of writing an actual letter, they probably take those more seriously.
> 
> The return of the Z52 would be a great thing!!



Yes ampdude, I did send a letter via traditional snail mail. However, I am not certain that it got through (I guessed the postage value). Anyway, I sent a .pdf of the letter with one of my emails, and got positive feedback. It is currently in the hands of Surefire management.

Please do send your letter too. Whilst I am sure that this reworked Z57 is more robust than the model I had, a return of the Z52 interface would be real nice.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Problem Almost Resolved*



Federal LG said:


> Good Mike!
> Are you happy ? I´m glad for you!



Federal LG,

Yes, I am happy with the outcome, particularly that I have not been given an identical tailcap.

I'll try to get that E1B for you, for all the trauma suffered following this thread 

Mike


----------



## blinder switch (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e - broken lens & tailcap !!!! + Problem Almost Resolved*



MikeSalt said:


> Federal LG,
> 
> Yes, I am happy with the outcome, particularly that I have not been given an identical tailcap.
> 
> ...


 
*Good deal-*

*I am happy that they rectified the situation for you finally.*


----------

